# New SQ sub box design help



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok guys after alot of searching and reading for a new subwoofer that can play loud and clean and won't brake my wallet, i chose to get a single Boston acoustics G3 12-44. Boston acoustics reccomended specs for a ported box design to be 2.0" ft3 but the box pictured is not what i wan't, i do know that the internal volume should stay at 2.0 cu.ft. and tuned to 34hz but can someone here help with a better ported box design than the typical one that has a port on the same face as the woofer ? Im mainly interested on a slot ported design but any other one is appreciated, i don't have a design software like bassbox or WinIsd but if someone here can help on that i would appreciated. Thanks .


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

RE Audio L-Ported Speaker Box Calculator


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you chithead ...... these are box plans made already , what do you guys think of the 2ft^[email protected] #1 and 2ft^[email protected] #2? are these trustable ? which would you choose?

http://www.caraudio.com/forums/enclosure-design-construction-help/137804-free-box-plans.html

thanks in advance!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

What vehicle are you installing this in? Are you going for output, or low bass?


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

It's going in the cargo area of an 08 fj cruiser which has plenty of room for a single 12" in a ported enclosure. Going for sq mainly and searching here on the forum its said tha in a sealed box it sounded good but the same sub in a ported box sounds much better , louder and deep bass without distortion. I had a local guy build me a box but i don't like the finished product and with his attitude i doubt its tuned to 34 hz like i told him to do, so this time im gonna do it right but need a little help.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

Should have good output and clarity. 
Port facing up or to the back?


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

Port and sub on the same side facing the outside of the vehicle , ill post a picture to make it clear.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

i got you! what amp are you using?


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

So is the one from chitthead the one specifically designed for the G3 sub because I have the same sub and I was planning to make a ported box as well. I saw the others but what's the difference? Will they all work the same? Thanks.


----------



## ecobass (Oct 15, 2012)

Sacramaniac - its going to be powered from channel 5 (500w rms) on a jl audio hd 900/5, going active this time so will see how it turns out.

Frankc6- there is not one box that is designed specifically for the Boston acoustics g3-12(that i know of ) thats why im here asking for help on that, Boston acoustics optimum size box says 2.0 ft^3 tuned to 34hz that is for a ported enclosure. Now from what understand you can build a box with different port designs but as long as a the end you have 2.0" ft^3 you should be okay. but i wanna a slot port designed box but need help with the measurements and some one that has experience building sub boxes to chime in, but no luck so far.


----------



## frankc6 (Dec 10, 2009)

The reason I asked is because when I spoke to technical support at Boston, they explained that I could change the port as long as the volume of the port was the same. The volume of the port on the schematics you have is too large based on what they recommend for a front port, so that is why I was asking. This is course assuming I was told the correct info from Boston. I built a ported box for some g3 10's I had and it sounded great and a lot better than sealed. I had the port on the side of the box instead of the front and it worked fine.


----------

